# Phone Harassment and the Law (US)/(UK)



## Bob Hubbard

Phone Harassment takes many forms. From silence, to constant hang ups, to heavy breathing to threats and more. Phone harassment is a general term used to describe any kind of unwanted telephone call that's intended to cause upset, grief and alarm. It's an invasion of privacy, and a form of bullying.

It is the action of the coward, afraid of an in person confrontation. Caller ID blocking gives the harasser the false illusion on anonymity.

Malicious or abusive phone calls are a criminal offense, under section 43 of the _Telecommunications Act, 1984_,. Alternatively, _The Protection from Harassment Act 1997_ covers many forms of harassment involving persistent contact that causes distress. For more info, report the problem to your phone service provider. (UK Law)

This site has more information:
http://www.thesite.org/homelawandmoney/law/victims/phoneharassment

Remember, just because you can't see who is calling you, doesn't mean that the cops can't. The phone companies keep detailed logs on who called who, when, for how long, and often times from where. Law enforcement and the courts can get access to those records to help deal with harassment.


----------



## Carol

Good advice, but just wanted to note the legal references are for UK jurisdictions.  

While the FCC has some restrictions and guidelines governing telephone harassment, most legislation is at the state level and therefore what is and is not a criminal offense will vary from state to state.  PrivacyRights.org offers a good starting point:

http://www.privacyrights.org/fs/fs3-hrs2.htm


----------



## arnisador

My instructor got an anonymous harassing phone call from an anonymous Internet warrior last week. He claimed to be trying to set up a challenge match. I was there at the time the call arrived. It was childish, but also unsettling. We know what group was behind it.


----------



## jks9199

Carol Kaur said:


> Good advice, but just wanted to note the legal references are for UK jurisdictions.
> 
> While the FCC has some restrictions and guidelines governing telephone harassment, most legislation is at the state level and therefore what is and is not a criminal offense will vary from state to state.  PrivacyRights.org offers a good starting point:
> 
> http://www.privacyrights.org/fs/fs3-hrs2.htm


Yep...  It's a state by state thing in the US.  It only becomes a federal issue if the call originates in a different state than where it's received, with a few exceptions. 

A few basic things...  Check the front of your phonebook.  It'll have information about harrassing phone calls, and contact numbers at the phone company.   You can also contact the local police where you recieve the calls.  (Yes, jurisdiction on that has gotten really complicated with cell phones.)  Maintain a log of the calls, and any information you receive.  And don't hang on the line unless the PD or phone company has instructed you to do so...  Don't give the *******s the victory by listening to them.


----------



## Drac

jks9199 said:


> Yep... It's a state by state thing in the US. It only becomes a federal issue if the call originates in a different state than where it's received, with a few exceptions.
> 
> A few basic things... Check the front of your phonebook. It'll have information about harrassing phone calls, and contact numbers at the phone company. You can also contact the local police where you recieve the calls. (Yes, jurisdiction on that has gotten really complicated with cell phones.) Maintain a log of the calls, and any information you receive. And don't hang on the line unless the PD or phone company has instructed you to do so... Don't give the *******s the victory by listening to them.


 
Well said about the cell phones,,Up here there is nothing the phone company can do if all you have is cellphone..Get a regular landline phone and stop answering your cell..The landline phone helps if you ever dial a 911 call as it goes directly to the station, YOUR name and ADDRESS pops up on the caller ID in the station and help is dispatched pronto..


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Well said about the cell phones,,Up here there is nothing the phone company can do if all you have is cellphone.



Well...the complaints need to be logged with the company that is providing the service.  Much like you wouldn't call a plumber to fix a broken light fixture, you shouldn't call a land line provider for harassment issues with your cell phone, you should call your cell phone provider for harassment issues with your cell phones.


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Well...the complaints need to be logged with the company that is providing the service. Much like you wouldn't call a plumber to fix a broken light fixture, you shouldn't call a land line provider for harassment issues with your cell phone, you should call your cell phone provider for harassment issues with your cell phones.


 
True...I handle a dozen of these calls a week and for reasons unknown to me the landline providers get the "trap" set up faster than the cell phone providers..I found the landline providers are willing to work with the PD..


----------



## Blotan Hunka

Very un-martial, un-warrior like.


----------



## Drac

Blotan Hunka said:


> Very un-martial, un-warrior like.


 
Please expand on your post..


----------



## Blotan Hunka

Drac said:


> Please expand on your post..


 
I was responding to this post.



> My instructor got an anonymous harassing phone call from an anonymous Internet warrior last week. He claimed to be trying to set up a challenge match. I was there at the time the call arrived. It was childish, but also unsettling. We know what group was behind it.


 
If you are going to call someone to challenge them, have the honor to do it like a warrior. And I guess my statement applies to any calls of this nature. No honor in it.


----------



## Drac

Blotan Hunka said:


> I was responding to this post.
> If you are going to call someone to challenge them, have the honor to do it like a warrior. And I guess my statement applies to any calls of this nature. No honor in it.


 
I agree *100%*


----------



## shesulsa

Blotan Hunka said:


> I was responding to this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arnisador said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My instructor got an anonymous harassing phone call from an anonymous Internet warrior last week. He claimed to be trying to set up a challenge match. I was there at the time the call arrived. It was childish, but also unsettling. We know what group was behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to call someone to challenge them, have the honor to do it like a warrior. And I guess my statement applies to any calls of this nature. No honor in it.
Click to expand...


Indeed.  Petty, childish, wimpy.  How could anyone do anything but laugh and turn the ****ers in, especially if you know who it was?

*shakes head*

... back to class ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The group in question are nothing but a small group of disgruntled cowards. They aren't welcome here because of just these sort of preschool level antics.


----------



## arnisador

Bob Hubbard said:


> The group in question are nothing but a small group of disgruntled cowards.



Yes, exactly.


----------

